# Painting my 17T -- could use some input



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

So I’ve got an appointment to take my 17T in for paint in a few weeks, and I’m hoping for some input on color — both aesthetic and practical.

I’m more or less set on ice blue, aqua mist, or something very similar to that, but what I can’t figure out is what to paint that color and what to leave white (or off-white).

Here are few considerations:


I’m going to paint the deck even if it ends up being the same color it is now, because I want better nonskid and easier cleanup.

As those of you who own a 17T know, de-rigging is a serious PIA. Removing the platform would be a major undertaking. I can’t access the bow light socket or the bow cleat without removing the gas tank — and maybe not even then. Same for the trolling motor QR plate. The guy doing the painting says he can work around most of that stuff, but that it will be easier to make it look good if he paints the deck the same color or a very similar color.

The painter also says it’s do-able to paint the bottom, even though I beach the boat a lot. We talked about re-spraying the bottom with gel, but he has talked to other shops that are using some new paint from Quantum and they say it will hold up.

All the paint in the world isn’t going to make this a high-end skiff. It will always be rattly and flex-y and not very well finished. I do want to paint it, but at the same time I don’t want to get carried away and have it look like the marine equivalent of POS Buick with high-dollar rims and a fancy paint job. Definitely not doing contrasting slicks or anything too showy for that reason.

I’m paying materials, but not labor, and the shop has said they’re happy to do whatever I want within reason.
So, here are the options I’m thinking about:

Paint everything below the rubrail ice blue/aqua mist and everything above the rubrail the same off-white it is now. I’m a bit apprehensive about painting the bottom blue and then having it scratch through to the gray.

Paint the hull sides ice blue/aqua mist, the deck off-white, and the bottom the same off-white. Transom could go either way — white or blue. The little “bumped out” area at the top of the hull sides would have to be white. (First and second ugly mockups below)

Paint everything below the rubrail white and everything above it ice blue. I’m a big fan of this color scheme on other boats, but uncertain how it would look on the Pathy. Too much? Then there’s the added difficulty of more de-rigging or trying to paint very precisely around fittings. (Third ugly mockup below)

Restore the gray gelcoat from the rubrail down and paint everything above the rubrail aqua mist. This would save me some out-of-pocket cost on paint, but I definitely prefer the white hull with blue/green deck. On the other hand, no worries about scratching the paint on the bottom. (Fourth ugly mockup below)

Would be interested to hear thoughts on what looks best as well as what works best.

Anybody have a hull bottom painted with topside paint? Does it hold up okay?

Do blue/green decks really cut glare that much? Do they mess up pictures taken on the boat? I take a lot of pics, and I’m worried about everything have a blue cast on sunny days.

Anybody have direct experience with spraying paint and nonskid around platform feet, cleats, and other deck fittings (or having it done)? Bad idea?

I know this is a lot, but I’d appreciate any insight.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad this thread was started. I'm committed to fixing the scratches and dents and re-painting my old skiff, as well but I know little about paint. I'm wondering if it's smart to tackle as a DIY job or if I should trust a pro.

Since you're soliciting opinions, zthomas, I prefer a white deck (cooler on hot days and just "cleaner" and more classic looking) but I do like (and will soon have) color below the rubrail. I've been looking at the *Awlgrip color options*.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

I personally prefer a light blue colored deck over white as it seems less bright and a bit less strain on the eyes.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Cool Boat.
Come on man, Buicks with the Daytons never go out of style....(sarcasm)LOL
I prefer a color other than white for the deck. The guy that built my current boat mixes the white for the decks with the same colors he mixes for the hull. The decks would look white if the spray rails weren't white. The mixed color kind of tames the white, without creating a hot surface, but also minimizes glare, eye fatigue. But I guess you could say it gives it the same tone, and just seems to look really nice. Can't speak to the photography aspect though.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Got an untouched picture of the skiff? Looks like the original gel is in pretty good shape. I think I would leave the gelcoat (maybe touch up whatever areas bug you), then compound/buff it out to a nice shine, and repaint the deck nearly the same color.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Here's the unaltered pic. Yes, I think the gelcoat could be salvaged, although there are lots of gouges and dings that need repair. Do you mean paint the deck close to the gray of the hull?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

zthomas said:


> Here's the unaltered pic. Yes, I think the gelcoat could be salvaged, although there are lots of gouges and dings that need repair. Do you mean paint the deck close to the gray of the hull?


I meant close to the original color of the deck -- that way it looks as good as possible around the cleats and anything else you have to paint around.

Personally, I think it looks pretty sweet with the existing color scheme. If you don't need any glass work done to the hull and those guys can match the gelcoat, I bet you could make it look like new. That plus the repainted deck, and you would have a super nice skiff.

I was at a similar crossroad with my boat. I figure I will repair the gelcoat and keep it looking good until I need to do a larger repair. If I have to do any glasswork and/or needed to repair a large area, then I'll look at a total repaint.

All that being said, I'd go with whatever is going to make you happy when you look at her in the water. If you think you'll look at the boat with the grey hull and think "man, she'd look so good in blue and white," then go for it. The last thing you want to do is spend the time and effort and not be happy with the results.

Of course, those are all just my opinions, and they are worth about what you paid for them


----------



## Rusty60 (Aug 5, 2016)

I have a 17T that I have had for several years and will most likely be listing at the end of this year, but to me, the original color scheme is the way to go on these skiffs. It is a very low maintenance scheme and is original to that model.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

The problem I've always found with the not quite white of my 17t deck is that anything I add to it white, doesn't look right.


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

Aquamist sides, white bottom.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

my vote would be to restore the gray gelcoat, you hardly get any of the money back when these boats are fully restored


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'd go with the original gray just because it screams 17T. I have some gnarly oyster rash on mine that I need fixed and I'm hoping somebody can match that gray.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments!

Somali and Rusty, I get the thinking about keeping the original look when restoring a boat or anything else. But man, I just personally don't care for that drab gray, even when it's polished up. I don't know -- maybe with a bit of color on the deck...

Swaddict, I don't have any illusions about getting back much of the money I've spent. I'm restoring it just for fun and because I want a nicer skiff. There's a bay boat in the future as my two little kids get bigger, but if I'm able to I'd like to keep this one indefinitely as a lagoon boat. For all its flaws and quirks, I get a huge kick out of it, and it does what I want it to do extremely well. Plus, this is a barter deal, so I figure I'm looking at maybe a few hundred in paint.

Jason, that looks great. As much as I like the white hull/blue deck look, I'm leaning most toward blue or aqua sides with white bottom and deck at this point.

Blackmagic, I know exactly what you mean. It's not "off" enough to look cream and not white enough to look white. On mine, at least, is just looks dirty most of the time. Maybe I'll see if I can either add a bit more of a cream tone or a bit more blue.

I'd still love to hear from somebody who has experience with a boat that was painted on the bottom with topside paint. It's hard for me to believe it wouldn't scratch and/or wear through pretty quick from sand, shells, trailer bunks, etc. (even assuming I don't put it on an oyster bar).


----------



## Rusty60 (Aug 5, 2016)

Look forward to seeing what you end up doing.

The work you've done so far looks great.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

_I know the exact issue you're having with the grey color not ever looking right. I had a 98' before my 01', and the 98' had the grey color... "Oyster" I think they call it at Maverick. The 01' has a much closer to white color on the bottom. They more I polish it the better it looks. 

I'd have to agree with "Bryson" on this one and suggest changing as little as possible but maybe just change the lower portion to something more white. I'm much more familiar with automotive painting than I am boat gelcoat/paint, but I would feel inclined to stay away from paint unless they assure you there will not be an adhesion issue. Obviously no paint will hold up to the keel being raked across an oyster bar. _


----------

